# Fat-tailed leopard gecko



## timp

You can click these to enlarge them, the originals are a bit big.I thought I would share these photos of my sisters fat tailed leopard gecko.



 

 



These photos don't do justice to quite how colourful she is, the colours are unbelievably vibrant.


----------



## Aaron G

nice lookin leo


----------



## robo mantis

I want some of these but my mom thinks they are creepy lol and yet she loves my mantids :?


----------



## OGIGA

Haha, the tail makes the gecko look really funny. It looks like it ate something and the thing it ate went to its tail. :lol:


----------



## robo mantis

lol :lol:


----------



## timp

She has grown a bit since these photos were taken, I'll try and get some more photos


----------



## Rick

Looks great. Always liked those little guys.


----------

